# Welches Notebook welcher Prozessor? Hilfe



## Black_Beetle (8. Mai 2008)

Hey ihr

Ich brauche mal eure dringende Hilfe bei der Auswahl eines Laptops

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop. Ich will damit nicht spielen sondern er soll nur zur Kommunikation dienen. Ausserdem soll er mit den Programmen wie Office klar kommen. Als Betriebssystem reich Windows Home vollkommen zu. 


Der Display brauhc keine Übergröße haben da würde mir ein 15"er zureichen.

Er sollte wenn möglich einen Kartenleser integriert haben damit ich die Bilder von meiner Karte drauf laden kann. Wenn er zusätlich Bluetooth unterstützt wäre das ebenfalls kein Fehler. 

Ich habe mich schon mal selber umgeschaut nur leider weiß ich nicht was ich da nehmen soll weil ich mich speziell mit den Laptopprozessoren nicht auskenne. Er sollte wenn möglich einen Doppelkerner haben. Welche Prozessoren für Laptops sind denn da Leistungsstark.

Ein CD/DVD Brenner sollte auch vorhanden sein ebenso wichtig ist das ich Sound habe.

Arbeitsspeicher sollte auf jedenfall 2 GB drin sein.

Grafikkarte wäre es mir lieber wenn eine von NVIDIA verbaut ist mit minimal 128 MB Grafikspeicher oder 512 MB.

Festplatte: Wären 160 GB ausreichend von mir auch 250 GB.

So ich möchte dafür nicht mehr als 500 Euro ausgeben da er ja keine Tigermaschine sein soll.

Ich hatte mich bereits schon mal umgeschaut und habe mir den hier rausgesucht:

HP 6715s KE003ET

Was haltet ihr von dem?

Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen? Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand eine Liste / Testseite empfehlen wo ich eine Prozessorliste finde mit den Prozessoren die nach Leistung geordnet ist.

Ob das Teil ein Intel oder AMD Prozessor drin hat ist mir egal hauptsache der kackt nicht bei den Programmen ab.

Danke euch für jegliche Hilfe und vorallem Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2008)

irgendwie passt das thema in mobile geräte (sonstige hardware) besser rein.


----------



## xQlusive (8. Mai 2008)

wenn du nur office, icq oder was auch immer laufen willst, und das unter xp home, reicht einer mit nem aktuellen chipsatz mit nem celeron und 1gb ddr2-677Mhz.

so kannst du dann irgendwann mehr ram nachrüsten, oder gar die cpu aufrüsten. ich such dir mal einen raus


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. Mai 2008)

im Grunde kannst du auch einfach einen günstigen Turion nehmen. Bei den Grafikkarten wäre die 2600XT ne bessere Wahl denn die 8600M-GT... 
Und einen unschätzbaren Vorteil haben AMD-Grakas im Notebook: Du kannst dir von AMD den Mobil-Graka-Treiber runterladen, was du bei Nvidia vergessen kannst. Bekommst nur veraltetes Zeuch und musst den aktuellen Treiber für den Desktop mit ner anderen ini versehen => selbst Hand an legen.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Mai 2008)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen? Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand eine Liste / Testseite empfehlen wo ich eine Prozessorliste finde mit den Prozessoren die nach Leistung geordnet ist.


Schau dich mal auf Notebookcheck: Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News um, die testen alle möglichen Hersteller und haben auch Listen für CPUs und Grafikchips.
Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste

WAs ich ganz interessant finde ist, dass Dell für nur 30 EUR mehr ein 1440x900 Display anbietet bei ihren Notebooks, und das auch bei den Budgetmodellen (Inspiron). Ist imho ganz schön viel Auflösung für das wenige Geld... aber leider verspiegelt glaub ich.


----------



## riedochs (9. Mai 2008)

3D Beschleuniger für Office-Zwecke ist unnötig. Nimm die normale Onboard. 1. Wird das Teil damit nicht so warm und 2. vergrößert es die Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Black_Beetle (10. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank erst mal für eure Antworten. Sorry das ich jetzt erst zurück schreibe aber war unterwegs gewesen.

Also da ich ja die 500  ausgeben kann würde ich auch gern das maximale an Leistung haben wollen. Wenn ich für das Geld ein Doppelkerner bekommen kann möchte ich den natürlich auch haben. 

Auf der Seite Testeo hatte ich mich schon umgeschaut und hatte leider nichts gescheides gefunden aber ich glaube die werde ich mir später noch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Wenn mir jemand einen empfehlen kann wäre ich wirklich sehr glücklich.


----------



## der_schnitter (10. Mai 2008)

Schau mal auf der Dell Website nach,das günstigste Inspiron Notebook dürfte für 550 deinen Erwartungen entsprechen.Habe dies mal auf die Schnelle gesucht,bei anderen Händlern dürfte es sowas ein bisschen billiger geben.Es sind 160GB HDD,Intel Onboardgrafik,15,4" Monitor,2GB RAM und Intel C2D T2370 verbaut.Der Prozessor ist nicht wirklich schnell,aber für Office und Internet vollkommen ausreichend.Ein schnellerer Prozessor würde nämlich auch mehr Strom verbrauchen,obwohl dir dieser ausreicht.Also wie gesagt,an diesem Angebot kannste dich orientieren.Wenn du recht gute Qualität willst,ist der Dell gut.Wenn du weniger ausgeben willst,kannst du bei anderen Herstellern schauen.


----------



## xQlusive (10. Mai 2008)

Die T2xx0 Serie ist aber noch ein CPU der Core Duo Serie also haben die meistens auch noch nicht den 965er Chipsatz, sonder wahrscheinlich einen mitt 945GC chipsat
beispiel: HP 530 KP479AA mit 2GB RAM!

das sieht man auch ziemlich schnell an der grafikkarte                                   
AltMobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 90)
Neu: Gma x3100 

diese würden später keinen penry oder kentnisfield aufnehmen.
Wenn black_bbetle sich selber zutraut ne Cpu beim notebook zu wechseln, würde ich nen Nootebook mit gma 3100 also neuen chipsatz un nen celeron 540 nehmen.

Dann einfach upgraden die 45nm penrys für notebooks fangen bei ca 170 an, also die nicht abgespeckten.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Mobile - Sockel P - Intel® Core 2 Duo T8100
nur so, und der T8100 liegt von der Leistung, sogar fast an den extrem modellen der T7x00 serie


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Mai 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> diese würden später keinen penry oder kentnisfield aufnehmen.
> Wenn black_bbetle sich selber zutraut ne Cpu beim notebook zu wechseln, würde ich nen Nootebook mit gma 3100 also neuen chipsatz un nen celeron 540 nehmen.
> 
> Dann einfach upgraden die 45nm penrys für notebooks fangen bei ca 170 an, also die nicht abgespeckten.



Das Problem bei Notebooks und CPU-Aufrüstungen liegt meist an dem Nicht-Vorhandenen Sockel-System, wie wir es bei den Desktops kennen. Die CPUs werden teilweise direkt auf das MB gelötet.

Folge ist die Unmöglichkeit des Wechsels.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal bei mehreren Angeboten was rausgesucht:

Zum ersten ist one.de dran: Hier
Das Notebook wird mit Vista Home Premium 32Bit ausgeliefert => Sonderangebot, also keine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit.

Dann bei notebooksbilliger.de: Das Hier gefällt mir von den Daten her gut. ein Turion, der flotter sein dürfte als der vom One.de-Angebot, also kein doofer Sempron/Celeron/Singlecore und vor allem: 2Gb Ram.
Die onboard-Grafik ist auch nicht schlecht, besser als das Intel-Zeugs.Leider nur Vista Home Basic, also kein Aero.

Das dritte Angebot ist auch von notebooksbilliger.de und ebenfalls ein Turion. Hier das Angebot. Das sagt mir weit mehr zu als das die anderen beiden Angebote weil: 1. große Festplatte, Home Premium und dazu ein nicht zu langsamer Prozzi mit relativ guter/brauchbarer Grafik.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Mai 2008)

Also One.de schon streichen. Die Notebooks von denen lösen sich gerne mal in ihre Einzelteile auf und haben noch ganz andere Mängel hinsichtlich Haptik, Temperaturmanagement ect.

Das HP hat das 15" Gehäuse-Pandon zu meinem Notebook. Bessere Verarbeitung kriegst du nicht für den Preis! Sieht halt nur etwas Altbacken aus.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich hab mein Notebook von one.de => damals das günstigste/beste Angebot für den Preis und ich bin relativ zufreiden mit dem Teil und es lebt noch wie zum Kaufbeginn.

Hier nur als Beispiel: ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass ich es nicht nehmen würde, sondern es war als Beispiel gedacht. Mit einer Marke hat man bestimmt ein besseres Teil daheim, stimmt schon.

Hier allerdings würde ich den Turion nehmen, da du mehr Rechenleistung hast.  In diesem Fall halt das FSC mit 1,8 Ghz Turion X2, da die HDD 250Gb groß ist.


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. Mai 2008)

Nett von euch für eure antworten... freut mich so das ihr mir so ausgiebig Hilfe anbietet. 

@Kreisverkehr kannst du mir mal bitte noch den Link zum dritten Notebook geben denn entweder hab ich den Link übersehen oder ich kann den nicht finden.

@ALL Ich hatte doch einen LapTop ( HP 6715s KE003ET ) beim ersten Thread angegeben. Haltet ihr nichts von dem?

@ALL Laptop aufrüsten brauch ich nicht bei dem Preis kann man sich ohne Probleme nach ca. 2 bis 4 Jahren einen neuen kaufen ohne sich dabei zu ärgern viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben.

@ALL Bei welchen Betriebsystem ist die AeroGlass Oberfläche mit drin? Bei der Basic Version nicht? Wie siehts mit der Home und der Premiumversion aus?

@ALL Muss jetzt noch mal dumm fragen welchen Prozessor ihr mir empfehlen könnt der von der Leistung her gut ist aber auch ein Betrieb von ca. 3,5 bis 4 Stunden durchhält.

@ALL Kann mich irgendwie nicht richtig entscheiden wenn ihr noch Hilfestellungen oder Anregungen habt dann her damit...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. Mai 2008)

Nope, Link nicht gesehen.

Hier ist der Link, nur leider auf 519 und maximal 2 GB Ram-

Akkulaufzeit hängt mehr vom (nicht-)vorhandensein einer dedizierten Grafikarte und dem verwendeten Akku ab, als vom Prozzi.

Nur Home Basik hat kein Aero => sooo wichtig isses aber auch nicht.

ich hab mal als Kriterium eingegeben bei Notebooksbilliger.de : maximal 500, Akkulaufzeit mindestens 3,5 Stunden und mindestens 160GB festplatte.

Und da spricht mich Dieses hier besonders an. Und du kannst später mal den Ram auf 4 GB Aufstocken.


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. Mai 2008)

Ja das ist auch der den ich gefunden habe bzw. im ersten Thread stehen habe. Nur war ich mir unsicher wegem dem Prozessor ob der wirklich die Leistung hat den ich fürs Geld bekommen kann.

Also deinen Segen für den Laptop hätte ich oder hättest noch eine bessere Idee?

@Was sagen die anderen zu dem Laptop oder hat jemand noch eine bessere Idee?

----

Edit: Hab bissel schief geschaut. Mein Vorschlag war der HP 6715s KE003ET und der andere den du meinst ist der HP 6715s KE004ET


Also andere Meinungen, Erfahrungen, Anregungen schießt mich zu mit Informationen. 


Sorry für meine vielen Fragen aber leider kann Hardware noch nicht reden


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. Mai 2008)

Öhm entweder bin ich lind, oder ich sehe einfach keine Unterschiede zwischen diesen beiden HPs? Außer halt, dass bei deinem Vorschlag Vista Home Basic dabei ist, und es weit mehr kostet, als das Teil bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Pokerclock hat sich ja positiv zu HP geäußert, und falls jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag hat ...


----------



## Black_Beetle (14. Mai 2008)

Hmmm ich finds bissel öde das da kein Bluetooth drin ist und auch kein Speicherkartenlesegerät integriert ist. Ausserdem hat die Platte nur 5400 Umdrehungen. Weiß nicht so recht. Obwohls für den Preis doch ganz okay ist.

Hallo ihr netten Leute da draußen was meint ihr denn noch dazu? (Ausser Kreisverkehr)

Wirklich ich brauche eure Hilfe dabei.

Wegen der Grafikkarte die kann auch 256 MB haben denn das Teil soll ja nicht zum zockn sein denn dazu soll dann ein anderer Laptop dienen.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Mai 2008)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Hmmm ich finds bissel öde das da kein Bluetooth drin ist und auch kein Speicherkartenlesegerät integriert ist. Ausserdem hat die Platte nur 5400 Umdrehungen. Weiß nicht so recht. Obwohls für den Preis doch ganz okay ist.


5400 ist der Standardspeed bei Notebookplatten, weil 7200er da zu heiss werden und zuviel Saft brauchen. Speicherkartenlesegerät und Bluetooth? Gibts beides extern für unter 20 EUR im Elektronikmarkt. Bei einem 500 EUR Billignotebook muss man halt irgendwo Abstriche machen.


> Wegen der Grafikkarte die kann auch 256 MB haben denn das Teil soll ja nicht zum zockn sein denn dazu soll dann ein anderer Laptop dienen.


Für 500 EUR wist du eh keine brauchbare Graka bekommen, das ist alles so shared memorya Müll, welcher dir wertvollen RAM belegt. Auf 2GB RAM würde ich achten, falls das in der Preisklasse drin ist, weil RAM bringt Speed, vor allem unter Vista.


----------



## Black_Beetle (15. Mai 2008)

Gut das Ding ist bestellt. Bedanke mich bei allen die mir geholfen haben besonders bei Kreisverkehr. Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Smoke (10. Juni 2008)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Gut das Ding ist bestellt. Bedanke mich bei allen die mir geholfen haben besonders bei Kreisverkehr. Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag.



Servuz!!

Welchen hast du jetzt eigentlich genommen??

Überlege gerade auch mir einen Lappi zu holen, und zwar nach den gleichen Vorstellungen wie deine.... nur dass es noch einen PCMCIA Slot haben muss...

Hab die letzten Wochen mir mal so überall die angebote angeschaut... und die Intel Lappis sind einiges teurer als die von AMD... 

Mein bisheriger Kandidat ist:  HP 6715s KE062ET

Der hat eigentlich alles was ich brauche... Zocken muss ich mit dem nicht... Wenn dann vllt im Urlaub ein bisschen. Wäre also gut zu wissen, was für Spiele man damit halbwegs gut zocken könnte? GTA3 San Andreas? Need for Speed? Doom3 *lol* ?? Hat jemand erfahrungen mit  ATI Radeon X1250  ???
Aber mehr geld für eine bessere 3D-Leistung möchte ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. Juni 2008)

zocken is glaub ich damit nicht drin....
Vllt Starwars Battlefront? Des dürfte sogar gehen.


----------



## Smoke (13. Juni 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> zocken is glaub ich damit nicht drin....
> Vllt Starwars Battlefront? Des dürfte sogar gehen.



Naja muss ich dann wohl ausprobieren..... 

Aber eines würde ich gerne noch wissen, ob es mit der X1250 die Glass oder Aero (oder was auch immer der Name ist) Oberfläche von Vista möglich ist. Ist zwar nur das Home Basic dabei... aber wenn ich irgendwann mal auf Vista(Ulti) umsteigen werde (irgendwann muss ich ja), würde ich es auch auf meinem Lappi installen... und wäre schön, wenns dann ohne einschränkungen gehen würde. 
Auch wenn ich -eigentlich- kein Fan vom leistungsraubendem schnickschnack bin... Hab bei meinem WinXP schon immer das Classic Design, also nix mit großem grünen Start-Button oder sowas...


----------



## DOTL (15. Juni 2008)

Jup, die Vista Aero Oberfläche wird unterstützt. Nur bei Spielen siehts eher mau aus.


----------



## Smoke (17. Juni 2008)

DOTL schrieb:


> Jup, die Vista Aero Oberfläche wird unterstützt. Nur bei Spielen siehts eher mau aus.



Naja das ist ja dann nicht so schlimm...  

Danke euch allen!!


----------

